

ZoL: ZFS on Linux v0.6.4 released - turrini
https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/releases/tag/zfs-0.6.4

======
jpgvm
This release is a big deal.

Specifically if you have been waiting to run databases etc on ZFSonLinux
things are finally looking good.

Linux AIO support and tons of performance improvements are really making the
difference.

